# DH-Trails Kaiserslautern



## J-STone (8. April 2004)

So ich komm aus K-Town und suche en paar geile Trails. Das einzige was ich bisher gefunden hab is ein künstlicher Anlieger von Morlautern zur Waschmühle und was am Donnersberg, aber das dauert immer ewig bis man do is. 
Hat jemand von euch Ahnung wo es DH und FR Trails rund um KL gibt??? 

MFG J-STone


----------



## Maui (8. April 2004)

J-STone schrieb:
			
		

> So ich komm aus K-Town und suche en paar geile Trails. Das einzige was ich bisher gefunden hab is ein künstlicher Anlieger von Morlautern zur Waschmühle und was am Donnersberg, aber das dauert immer ewig bis man do is.
> Hat jemand von euch Ahnung wo es DH und FR Trails rund um KL gibt???
> 
> MFG J-STone



Hi J-stone,
wir sind aus SB/IGB und radeln in user umgebung eigendlich nur bis kirkel in richtung osten. Aber da gibts wohl ne ganze menge interessante trails. 
komm doch einfach auf unsere Party 
 und da sind ne ganze meng leute die dir dann tips geben können.
  
cu maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-STone (10. April 2004)

keiner eine Ahnung????ß


----------



## grandmaster (12. April 2004)

hi j-jstone.
habe dir gerade ein email geschickt.
melde dich.ich fahre hier seit 1986.ich wuerde fast sagen,ich kenne alles was sich lohnt zu fahren.ohne quatsch.will hier nicht aufschneiden.
in zwei wochen fahren wir zum festival an den gardasee---uns sind unmenge von leuten abgesprungen.wir haben ein achtkopf appartment und inzwischen sind wir noch drei.....
nur so,wenn du jemand weisst....

gruss
harry


----------



## Scrat (12. April 2004)

Hi,

bei den Uni-MTBlern sind wohl auch 'n paar Leute dabei, die 'n bissl FR-mäßig unterwegs sind (Mindestens einer ist auch hier im Forum). Die Unigruppe fährt, soweit ich weiß, Dienstags um 15 Uhr.

Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt auf Anhieb nix rund um KL ein, was man nicht auch mit'm normalen MTB fahren könnte.

Es gibt im Moment wohl das Gerücht, daß in Johanniskreuz im Zusammenhang mit dieser Bikepark-Pfalz-Geschichte 'n Northshore gebaut werden soll.

Ansonsten eigentlich sich zum Rumhüpfen und so der Unicampus ganz gut, da gibt's auch Kanten in jeder Höhe zum runterstürzen ;-)

Eigentlich könnte man sich da ja auch mal Treffen, oder?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## bischoff (13. April 2004)

Moiiiin !

Wir fahren jeden MO und MI ab 17 uhr am "Marathon" los.
Teilweise wird gefreakt, ich mags aber eher etwas mehr in Richtung: wer ist bergauf der schnellste   
Kenne genuch Trails hier in der Kante. Das mit Johanniskreuz wundert mich etwas, vielleicht hat jemand die Baustelle gesehn und denkt es wird eine Halfpipe gebaut oder so.. Nee nee, das iss Naturschutzgebiet und es wird ein "Haus der Nachhaltigkeit" errichtet. Wens interessiert, der kann sich droben näher informieren.

CYA!


----------



## Scrat (13. April 2004)

bischoff schrieb:
			
		

> Moiiiin !
> 
> Wir fahren jeden MO und MI ab 17 uhr am "Marathon" los.



Mhm, dann war ich irgendwie beim Wintersemester?



			
				bischoff schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Johanniskreuz wundert mich etwas, vielleicht hat jemand die Baustelle gesehn und denkt es wird eine Halfpipe gebaut oder so.. Nee nee, das iss Naturschutzgebiet und es wird ein "Haus der Nachhaltigkeit" errichtet. Wens interessiert, der kann sich droben näher informieren.



Ok, ich hab mich jetzt auf den Beitrag von Roland Matzig im Bikepark-Pfalz-Thread bezogen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1046933&postcount=58

Da ist die Rede von einem Trainingsparcours und da werden eben auch Northshores erwähnt.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Kelme (13. April 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Da ist die Rede von einem Trainingsparcours und da werden eben auch Northshores erwähnt.
> 
> Servus, Thomas



Ist schon richtig, wenn der Roland das Thema Trainingsparcour und Northshore erwähnt. Mit zum MTB-Park sollen/werden auch permanente CC-Rennstrecken gehören. Es wird sich aber nicht alles auf Johanniskreuz konzentrieren, was ja auch recht schwierig wäre, denn 300 Kilometer ausgewiesene Strecken alleine bei Johanniskreuz - geht halt nicht. Die "Sonderstrecken" (CC, Trainingsparcour, Northshore, Dualstrecke) werden sich wohl dort ansiedeln, wo es auch heute schon Angebote in Sachen MTB gibt.


Kelme - wenn Planung fertig, kommt die Umsetzung


----------



## grandmaster (13. April 2004)

hi--
nortshore???da kann ich nur lachen.

wer dabei war und weiss,welche schwierigkeiten wir und der förster mit unserem mininorthshore hatten--zum teil noch nicht mal 1,5meter hoch,der kann sich denken, dass dies nie was wird.siehe auch erste strecke in boppard,die mangels tüv-und wegen irgendwelchem bürokratenmist zugemacht wurde.jetzt sind die ja wieder am bauen.
und wir hatten unseren dirttrail luftlinie 4-5km von johanniskreuz entfernt.und dazu kommt noch, dass unser förster damit völlig cool umgeht.
ich würde mich freuen,glaube aber nicht an einen nortshore.vielleicht so ein brett am boden zum ausbalancieren, wurde uns auch angeboten.da liesen wir lieber alles abreissen.
lassen wir uns überraschen.
harry


----------



## J-STone (14. April 2004)

jo gut. Wär ja mal geil wenn wir uns alle wo treffen würden.  
Ich kenn auch nen Förster , der das alles sicher erlauben würde. Nur der hat seinen Wald irgendwo in Richtung Schopp....
Naja mal sehn   

MFG J-STone


----------



## Kami (30. Mai 2010)

Servus zusammen!
Hat sich rund um KL eigentlich was getan?
An Gefälle und vor allem an Wald fehlt's hier ja nicht! Bin vom Odenwald hierher gezogen und wohne seit neustem in Winnweiler... 
Wäre für Tips oder gar geführte Touren sehr dankbar. 

Greetz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREAK-RIDER (29. September 2010)

Servus an Alle biker. die meisten von euch kennen sicherlich schon den Spot am humberg .. also der soll in den nächsten 3 wochen abgerissen werden  und desswegen wollten wir so ein bike-treff am folgenden Sonntag, den 3.10.10 veranstalten. Also eingeladen sind natürlich alle biker von Anfänger bis Profi , für jeden is was da .. von kleinen tables bis Container  .. = ( Step up + 2.5m drop ). Nen Kleinen Happen ( Worscht) gibts auch. Drinken sollte man genügend dabei hamm. Jeder der kommt kann einfach noch en paar freunde mitbringen. Vllt schaffen wir über 50 biker  .... dann könnt man sich auch endlich mal untereinander kennenlernen und kräftig miteinander diskutieren  oder sogar zukünftige Fahrgemeinschaften finden. wetter soll sich bessern  
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/9241
also ich ( valle) find die musik jetzt net so überzeugend aber is em felix sei ding 

Die streck is wenn man hinterm humbergturm steht den breiten weg nach links hinter.. ich denke man wird dann schon sehen wo die is


----------

